# Please read this carefully why im here NOT SELLING OR ADVERISING



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have many years in roofing. My credentials or at roofing.com. One of the reasons i have come here is 1 im a roofer down (had back surgery) not even 3 months ago and i have 9 to a year to go untill full recovery. Ok with that ed the roofer if he is the same guy from the windy city he knows me and can vouch i am truthfull.

WIth that i have came to this website to help anyone NO COST NOT SELLING ANYTHING with what i know. I started as a laborer at 18 worked my way upto an owner then decided that i was making alot more money with alot less bs for more money.

Now i have no problem helping anyone with anything sales realated, insurance related or marketing related. Just drop me an email and at NO CHARGEgives me something to do, to help new sales guys, companies having trouble fighting storm chasers, canvassing and on and on.

I don not charge a penny I have questionaires made just so i have a chance to understand what you are doing how you are doing it and why you are doing it. Gives me a good idea what off the bat you will need help with. THIS IS NOT SELLING ADVERTISING OR ANYTHING I GIVE IT AWAY. Makes me feel good and since i sit at home all day i have time to help people. WIth that here are all the questions:


Sales Introduction​

Alright here how this works. First before I can teach you anything, I need to know about you a little. Hence the questionnaire. With that please be as specific as you can and tell me everything so I can get a feel for how you work and such. Tell me as much as you can on each question. I will call within 24 hours, for you so please let me know what a good time is for you. If you want to jot downs a few questions fire away. Please leave a phone number with this message so I can reach you. Thank you for your time and have a great day!


What do you wear on estimates? 

Do you park in the driveway? 

Do you take your shoes off? 

Do you have a folder with all your info in there? 

If so what is in there?

Do you have any budget for ads? 


What type of ads are they?

What is the first thing out of your mouth when you answer the phone? 

Do you have a good reference list? 

If so how many people and how is it laid out?

Do you shave for the estimate? 

Do you own a laptop? 

If so how do you use it?


Do you own a digital camera? 

IF so how do you use it?

Do you know what a close is? 

If so please give me a close.

Do you get your own leads? 

If so how?

How do you talk to the customer in sales meeting? 

Do you have cards? 

How do you ask for the sale? 

Are you willing to spend the time and money to make yourself successful? 

Are you willing to talk to yourself in the mirror or another person practicing the close and pitch? This is important because it is you that has to learn it.

Do you know anything about roofing? 

If so how long and what do you know?

Do you call back the customer a few days later to see if they have any questions or concerns you may be able to answer? 

And what do you say when you call back?

Do you pre-qualify the customer on the phone before going to see them? 

If so what do you say?

If not why?


Are you the first guy in the door? 

Are you doing insurance work?

Do you have a plan how to market your product?

If so please explain?

Thank you for taking the survey please leave questions with answers so I can know what goes where and your answer so I can maximize a plan to help in your quest.



Insurance Storm/Work Questions​
Please leave all questions in place and respond under the questions.

Are you using any software to assist you with the adjusters? 

If so what are you using and why that program? 

Do you pay for the deductible for the customer? 
If so why?

Do you canvass for leads? 

If so how many are you using in the field? 

Are they trained properly to get leads and able to have rebuttals at the door to get the lead? 

Are you using telemarketing? 

Do you do mailers? 

If so why? 

Are you using a camera to show defects in the roof, if so who do you give them to? 

Do you manually measure the roof or are you using software to measure for you? 

Where are you targeting your area? 

How do you target the area? 

Do you know the hot area’s if so how do you know? 

Do you honestly want help getting the money you want versus whatever they pay you? 

How are you trying to close these deals with the insurance adjusters? 

And I have more so emailing me I have a better understanding your needs so filling this out would make me customize your needs rather than general info and I will not do that because everyone is different and trying to respect each person and meet their needs at the same time. 



Advanced Owner Questions​



Do you use subs and if so do you insure them?

If so why?

How long is your warranty?

What product or products do you sell?

Do you know what everything costs to the penny so you have room to move around if needed to get the job?

Do you use insurance programs in insurance related circumstances? 

What’s your overhead currently ads, phone and such?

Do you do the work and do you have how many employees?

Do you replace everything on the roof?

Do you do recovers and why if so?

Do you need a complete remake to get the company spending less money and bringing more money? This is ok I can do whatever it takes to help. Answer the question please in detail.

How much help do you need and be specific? Tell me everything

What do you think your problem is be specific please?

What do you wear on estimates? 

Do you park in the driveway? 

If so why?

Do you take your shoes off? Important 

Do you have a folder with all your info in there? 

What’s in it and why?

Do you have any budget for ads? I can eliminate that very easy.

What is the first thing out of your mouth when you answer the phone? 

I want exactly what you say so be specific please

Do you have a good reference list? 

How many how is it structured?

Do you shave for the estimate? 

If not why?

Do you own a laptop? 

If so what do you use it for?

Do you own a digital camera? 

Are you using it?

Do you know what a close is? 

If so give me examples of how you do it please and I hope you have more than 1?

Do you get your own leads? 

How do you do this?

How do you talk to the customer? 

Again be specific please?

Do you have a pitch book made with every answer in black and white? 

What’s in it if you have one?

Do you have cards? 

If so are they printed on your computer, fancy, plain old card what is it describe please

How do you ask for the sale? 

This is a combo and kinda of a trick question be specific again please. Explain what you do please

Are you willing to spend the time and money to make yourself successful? 

Not much money is needed for you but it takes effort are you willing to listen to me?

Are you willing to talk to yourself in the mirror or another person practicing the close and pitch? 

If so what do you say?

Do you know how to go around objections? 

If so how do you do it be specific again?

Do you know anything about roofing? 

Obviously you do so with that how is your contract set up if you could send me a copy?

Do you call back the customer a few days later to see if they have any questions or concerns you may be able to answer? 

Ok what do you say and why do you say it? Be specific

And what do you say when you call back?

Do you pre-qualify the customer on the phone before going to see them? 

This is very important removes the tire kickers if you do what do you say?

Are you the first guy in the door? 

If so why?

What is your presentation like and explain in detail please?

Do you just do drop offs? If so why?

Do you tell the number last and if so why?

Do you speak after the number is said?

How is you folder setup be specific please?

Do you measure the roof first of do you ask some questions and introduce yourself first? 

If you do introduce yourself first do you have something for them to read or a DVD explain your company and it needs to be short like 15 minutes 20 max that they can keep?

If so why not?

What’s your overhead and do you sub your work?

Do you give city and national codes to maintain manufacturer’s warranty?

Do you go into the attic and check for the proper amount of insulation and open soffit vents? 

If not why?

Do you do a ventilation analysis?

If not why not?

What’s you plan on ventilating the home to insure proper installation?

Do you explain everything from start to finish how you do things? Be specific

Do you cover all windows and plants ac units and anything that could become damaged during the install?

If so do you let the customer know?

There are more but that’s when we talk. I suggest to grab a pad of paper since im sure you will have questions when you’re done with this. Please leave questions in place and leave answers under.

WIth this i chage nothing but a kind word no more. [email protected]


----------



## insuranceroofer (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats fantastic GTP. I can tell by the questions you ask, pretty much what you are thinking. Very good.


----------



## Gatesroofing (Aug 9, 2010)

hey gtp, i joined ya on here now. you know i got your back and cant wait to implement some of the stuff youve sent me! gotta love these roofing forums. this one looks exciting!


----------



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks but i have not gotten such a nice repore if you can understand.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Perparing For Your Roof Replacement*

Review the roofing or home improvement estimates closely to make sure terms are equal, especially in regard to materials to be used. 

Don't earmark your entire budget for the project. The bigger the project, the more likely you will encounter problems that add to the cost and time of the project. 
*
Last-minute Preparations *

If the project is a kitchen or bathroom requiring any plumbing modifications, have a gallon or two of water so that you can brush teeth, shave, or make coffee even if the water is shut off. 

You may want to place plastic runners over carpet in entries to protect from muddy boots and heavy traffic. 

*During the Project *

Your daily routine may be disrupted. There will be times when water or power may be shut off. Remind yourself how nice your home will be when the project is finished. 

When problems arise, don't automatically blame the contractor. Work with him to solve the problem. 

Discreetly monitor the project to make sure materials are up to your specs and work is progressing on schedule. 

Don't unplug or plug in tools or extension cords. A worker could be injured. 

Children are fascinated by construction. Make sure they are aware of safety issues, and don't let them disrupt the work. 

Keep pets out from underfoot. 

*
Following these simple tips can help minimize stress and prevent unnecessary problems.*


----------



## leakfree (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumbdown:spam:wallbash:


----------

